# Advice for Newbie



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok guys, this may be the wrong place and if so please move. I am really starting to crank out the designs using my software. I'm not cutting them all yet. But my question is being a new business it's hard to get lots of inventory and pictures etc. on the web. I could post my shirts virtually of my designs but I am afraid of people just right clicking and stealing designs as this was brought to my attn recently, but at the same time I don't have a lot of shirt inventory and I don't have any business yet to warrant buying a shirt for every single design I make. Any suggestions? What do you guys do?

April


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

There are a couple of ways to protect your designs and I am sure that there are others.

One is to watermark your design with your copyright info. 

The other is to disable the right click feature on your website and I am not sure how to do that.

I look forward to what others are doing to protect their designs as well.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you disable the right click feature someone can still do a print screen of the whole page and cut the design out of the page, so that doesn't really stop anyone. I think the watermark is the best feature, but you could also make the picture a low resolution and size so that it is hard to do much with the copy.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Serenity,

So far I've been putting all of mine on a t-shirt. Then I usally give the t-shirt away to someone that I think would like it. I figure this gets my name out there and then I have a pic for my website. 

I have been thinking about getting some t-shirt material (black) and pressing the design on that, photographing it, photographing one of my shirts, and then photoshopping the design on the black jersey material onto the photo of the black t-shirt. I haven't tried it yet though, but it seems like it could work. I'll let you know if I actually try......


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

if you put it out there,then there is that chance that someone could design one just like it.I guess the design will set you apart.not everyone can make designs the same.I guess try to be the first and keep pumping neat designs out.I have my "mom" line like alot of stoners here.now im going to really do some cutting edge stuff.(or try to)!lol.I really dont expect for my web site to be my big seller.Im going to be out in the community selling like a mo fo.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Leap, I actuall did something similar today in photoshop. I'll post pics soon. I don't plan on my website doing much either Eric just want keep it there as a back up and also for repeat customers and as a portfolio you could say. I am doing the mom line to as right now we are involved in almost every sport you can imagine. lol 

Thanks guys!
April


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

April,
If you are making your own designs, you will always be copied,, 
all you can do is stay one step ahead, 

You do have recourse for the image being copied, when you put it on the web it is time stamped,

All of us that design and protect our designs, will end up going after the ones that steal our designs, I would get to know the copyright trademark laws now,and find a good attorney and make a relationship with now, for when you need him or her to help you.

Images can be copied when they are watermarked,and right click disabled,, 
Screen shots and other things have made this so anyone can get any image they want,,, once it is posted on line.

Dont take this as a negative post please, or be discouraged, 
Create like crazy,, and deal with it ,when you need to.
I cant wait to see some of your work.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

at one time i was looking into a paten for an idea i had.xmas tree skirts with invisible fence.i Had a cat that kept getting into the tree,knocked it down once and broke alot of my expensive ornaments.I figured you could put a collar on the cat or kids to keep them away from the tree and presents.loli still thin its a good idea!one of these days someone will do it and ill be like hey i thought of that.i could see the infomercials now!mabey i could bling out the skirts!that might be a good idea too!thing about it is one little change and pattens can be fought and drawn out in court and gets so expensive.for a little guy its hard to afford and hard to monitor.I imagine its the same as copyright.lawyers arent cheap and they can drain your money quick!keep current with your designs and be unique and you'll do ok.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I thought about it and really for the most part I am using the same football, soccer sayings etc. and there are some lines we will all do with just slight variations and really as long as they don't just copy a picture and paste it as their own I've decided it's fine. Like it was stated earlier, anyone who has done this could just look at it and do it so..... But I am going to just try getting a picture and changing the rhinestone picture on the front. I thought about it and there is no way to have a sample of everything and the web is just to be more of my portfolio, samples etc. Thanks for all the ideas. It really helped!

April


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

ok, I have worked on this and think I will put the shirts on my site in this form (I think they are coming out nicely). Let me know what you think. This way I just change the design and go.


April


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good.alot of people are using t shirt mock ups.just one note,you might want to connect the tail to the end of the r.keep up the good work.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Eric, I love your idea about the invisible skirt w/ electric fence. Well, I love it for the cats, anyway. I'm pretty sure you were kidding about putting shock collars on the kids. hee hee

April, those look great! Are you sure you just got started at this?


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Be careful, the Army shirt looks kind of like the new Army sticker we received in the mail. I liked the Soccer shirt lettering, why not try it without the tail?

Evie 



Serenity10 said:


> ok, I have worked on this and think I will put the shirts on my site in this form (I think they are coming out nicely). Let me know what you think. This way I just change the design and go.
> 
> 
> April


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Eric, thanks so much. At 3 in the morning it looked attached. lol I totally missed that. Evie, thanks for telling me. I haven's seen anything I just wanted to single line it and make it look clean. I'll have to change it up a bit. 

April


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

April...what software are you using? Thanks much.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chuch I'm using DAS


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I love adding the design on the sleeve


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

April,, they look great,,, 
How is everyone getting that lil shiney sparkle thing,, so it looks like the stone are sparkling?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> April,, they look great,,,
> How is everyone getting that lil shiney sparkle thing,, so it looks like the stone are sparkling?


 
Here is just one way to do it...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t117362.html


----------

